# über die Rue Saint Honoré, der ältesten Pariser Strasse (nicht kongruente Dativ-Apposition)



## zapzap

Hallo!

Dieser Satz ist mir nicht ganz klar, der Autor des Buches erzählt über eine Reise nach Paris:

Wir bummelten über die Rue Saint Honoré, der ältesten Pariser Strasse, bestaunten in der Avenue Montaigne die Geschäfte von Thierry Muggler...

"Der ältesten Pariser Strasse" scheint hier ein Genitiv zu sein und ich weiß nicht warum...Was will der Autor sagen, dass die Rue Saint Honoré eine der ältesten Pariser Strassen ist? Oder was?

Danke schön für die Hilfe.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo zapzap 



zapzap said:


> über die Rue Saint Honoré, der ältesten Pariser Strasse,


Der Satz ist meiner Meinung nach nicht korrekt.

Er müsste lauten: "... über die Rue SH, eine der ältesten Pariser Straßen"
oder: ".., über die Rue SH, die älteste Pariser Straße".


----------



## bearded

Sowka hat meines Erachtens mit ihrem ersten Vorschlag (*eine *der ältesten Pariser Straßen) ganz bestimmt recht.
Ich glaube nicht, dass die Rue SH dort *die* älteste Straße ist.
Der Genitiv ist sowieso falsch - aus Kongruenzgründen beim appositiven Ausdruck.


----------



## Kajjo

Lockere Appositionen müssen formal im Kasus kongruieren. Der Satz ist also formal falsch.

Gleichwohl klingt der Satz für mich beim ersten Lesen völlig in Ordnung. Im umgangssprachlichen Deutsch scheint es eine Tendenz zu einer solchen (_Edit:_ Dativ-) Apposition zu geben. Ob es dafür irgendwelche Ausnahmeregelungen gibt? Das ist ein sehr interessanter Fall, denn nur selten weicht mein Sprachgefühl von der Grammatik so deutlich ab.


----------



## bearded

Das ist wohl sehr interessant, Kajjo - und vielleicht eine getrennte Diskussion wert.  Man muss jedoch bedenken, dass einem Ausländer (in diesem Fall Italiener) nur das 'richtige' Standard-Deutsch beigebracht werden soll.


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, das hast du auf jeden Fall recht. Deswegen habe ich in dem ersten Absatz auch so klar Stellung zur Kongruenz bezogen: Lockere Appositionen kongruieren im Kasus. Punkt.

Nichtsdestotrotz würde mich interessieren, ob es anderen Teilnehmern hier auch so geht, dass der Satz beim ersten Hören flott gesprochen gar nicht so falsch klingt.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> ob es anderen Teilnehmern hier auch so geht, dass der Satz beim ersten Hören flott gesprochen gar nicht so falsch klingt.


Für mich klingt er falsch.
Übrigens, ohne "eine"   hielt/ halte ich das (_"Wir bummelten über die Rue Saint Honoré, de*r *ältesten Pariser Straße"_) für einen Dativ, nicht für einen Genitiv. Warum soll das ein Genitiv sein?

Wenn es ein Genitiv wäre, fände ich den Satz noch schrecklicher!
Vergleiche: ("Straße" durch "Boulevard" ersetzt): _"Wir bummelten über die Rue Saint Honoré, de*s *ältesten Pariser Boulevard*s.*" _


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Für mich klingt er falsch.
> Übrigens, ohne "eine"   hielt/ halte ich das (_"Wir bummelten über die Rue Saint Honoré, de*r *ältesten Pariser Straße"_) für einen Dativ, nicht für einen Genitiv. Warum soll das ein Genitiv sein?
> 
> Wenn es ein Genitiv wäre, fände ich den Satz noch schrecklicher!
> Vergleiche: ("Straße" durch "Boulevard" ersetzt): _"Wir bummelten über die Rue Saint Honoré, de*s *ältesten Pariser Boulevard*s.*" _


Das liegt vielleicht daran, das es überhaupt kein Genitiv ist, was Kajjo 


Kajjo said:


> ein sehr verbreiteter "Fehler" von Muttersprachlern


nannte, sondern ein Dativ.
_Wir bummelten über die Rue Saint Honoré, de*m *ältesten Pariser Boulevard*.*_
klingt für mich natürlich.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> _Wir bummelten über die Rue Saint Honoré (Akk.) , de*m *ältesten Pariser Boulevard (Dat)*.*_
> klingt für mich natürlich.


Das verstößt aber gegen die Regel


> *Die Apposition steht immer im gleichen Kasus wie das Bezugswort, zu dem sie gehört*
> http://www.deutschegrammatik20.de/attribute/die-apposition/
> http://www.deutsch-als-fremdsprache.de/syntax/Apposition.html



Mir tut der Dativ hier weh! 

_"*eine *der ältesten Straßen"_ steht im Akkusativ, ist also richtig.


----------



## bearded

Dan2 said:


> Das verstehe ich nicht. Wenn die beabsichtigte Deutung "*eine *der ältesten" ist, dann ist dieser Genitiv keine "Apposition mit falschem Fall", sondern er ist überhaupt keine Apposition. Stattdessen würde der Fehler daran liegen, dass das wahre "Appositionswort" ("eine") fehlend ist.


Entweder 'eine' fehlt (Originalsatz: ''...über die Rue SH, der ältesten ...Straße''): dann ist meines Erachtens 'Straße' die Apposition - im falschen Kasus (egal ob Genitiv, wie ich das empfunden hatte, oder Dativ);
oder wir wollen das nichtvorhandene 'eine' hinzufügen: dann wird das Pronomen 'eine' (im Akkusativ) zur  eigentlichen Apposition - und in diesem Fall ist der Genitiv im Singular ''der ältesten Straß*e*'' ebenfalls falsch.
Das meinte ich mit meinem ''sowieso falsch''.  Sorry, wenn ich mich nicht klar genug ausgedrückt habe.

Es scheint mir, dass berndf Kajjos Frage so beantwortet hat:  für ihn sei umgangssprachlich  der ''verbreitete Fehler'' von Muttersprachlern (Apposition im Dativ trotz Bezugsworts im Akkusativ) irgendwie akzeptabel - dem Klang nach zumindest.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> _Wir bummelten über die Rue Saint Honoré, de*m *ältesten Pariser Boulevard*. *_klingt für mich natürlich.


Ja, klingt für mich auch natürlich.

Für mich klingen beide Varianten spontan natürlich. Wie ist es bei dir?

_Wir bummelten über die Rue Saint Honoré, dem ältesten Pariser Boulevard*.*
Wir bummelten über die Rue Saint Honoré, der ältesten Pariser Straße.
_
Klingt für dich beides gleich natürlich? Das wäre dann ja schon mal beruhigend für mein Sprachgefühl.

In welchem Kasus steht deiner Meinung nach "_über die Rue Saint Honore_"?


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> In welchem Kasus steht deiner Meinung nach "_über die Rue Saint Honore_"?


Ist das ein Scherz?
Nominativ kann's ja wohl nicht sein ....



berndf said:


> _Wir bummelten über die Rue Saint Honoré, de*m *ältesten Pariser Boulevard*.*_
> klingt für mich natürlich.




Drehen wir mal den Spieß um (Bezugswort im Dativ) :

Er stand auf *der* Rue _Saint Honore, _*die* älteste Pariser Straße. 
Würdet ihr (berndt & Kajjo) das auch 'natürlich' finden?


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Er stand auf *der* Rue _Saint Honore, _*die* älteste Pariser Straße.


Nein, das klingt selbstverständlich nicht natürlich.


----------



## JClaudeK

Na also ......


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Für mich klingen beide Varianten spontan natürlich. Wie ist es bei dir?
> _
> Wir bummelten über die Rue Saint Honoré, dem ältesten Pariser Boulevard*.*
> Wir bummelten über die Rue Saint Honoré, der ältesten Pariser Straße.
> _
> Klingt für dich beides gleich natürlich? Das wäre dann ja schon mal beruhigend für mein Sprachgefühl.


Ja, ich auch. Und genau darum würde ich _der ältesten Pariser Straße _als Dativ und nicht als Genitiv analysieren.


----------



## JClaudeK

War das nicht schon lange klar?


----------



## Kajjo

@berndf: Und warum ist der Dativ da sinnvoll für dich? Das Objekt "über die Rue" ist doch Akkusativ, oder?


----------



## Dan2

Kajjo said:


> Für mich klingen beide Varianten spontan natürlich...
> 
> _Wir bummelten über die Rue Saint Honoré, dem ältesten Pariser Boulevard*.*
> Wir bummelten über die Rue Saint Honoré, der ältesten Pariser Straße._





berndf said:


> Ja, ich auch.


Hat dieses Fehlen von Kongruenz vielleicht damit zu tun, dass es sich hier um einen "präpositionalen Akkusativ" handelt?  Was meint Ihr von,
_Wir besuchten die Rue Saint Honoré, der ältesten Pariser Straße._


----------



## Kajjo

Dan2 said:


> _Wir besuchten die Rue Saint Honoré, der ältesten Pariser Straße._


Das geht für mich nicht. Da würde ich "...die älteste Straße" sagen.


----------



## Demiurg

Kajjo said:


> Für mich klingen beide Varianten spontan natürlich...
> 
> _Wir bummelten über die Rue Saint Honoré, dem ältesten Pariser Boulevard*.*
> Wir bummelten über die Rue Saint Honoré, der ältesten Pariser Straße.
> _
> Klingt für dich beides gleich natürlich? Das wäre dann ja schon mal beruhigend für mein Sprachgefühl.



Also für mich klingt beides gleich schrecklich. 
Akkusativ ist korrekt, Nominativ könnte ich auch noch verstehen, aber Dativ?


----------



## Sowka

Guten Abend 

Ich empfinde die beiden Varianten auch als schrecklich. Für mich kommt nur die Kongruenz in Betracht. (Edit: Möglicherweise verwirrende Anmerkung entfernt).


----------



## JClaudeK

Dan2 said:


> Hat dieses Fehlen von Kongruenz vielleicht damit zu tun, dass es sich hier um einen "präpositionalen Akkusativ" handelt?


Präpositional oder nicht, es ist eindeutig ein Akkusativ.
So wie
_"Er stand auf *der* Rue Saint Honore" _ein präpositionaler Dativ ist, an den offensichtlich alle mit einem Dativ_ (*"der* ältesten Pariser Straße")_ angleichen würden.


Sowka said:


> Für mich kommt nur die Kongruenz in Betracht.


 Da sind wir uns einig.



Demiurg said:


> Akkusativ ist korrekt, Nominativ könnte ich auch noch verstehen


Kennst du Präpositionen, auf die der Nominativ folgt? - Ich nicht.


----------



## Dan2

JClaudeK said:


> Präpositional oder nicht, es ist eindeutig ein Akkusativ.


Ja. Ich habe nur versucht, kein Präskriptivist zu sein.  Wenn Kajjo und Bernd meinen,
_Wir bummelten über *die *Rue Saint Honoré, *der *ältesten Pariser Straße._
klinge OK,
_Wir besuchten *die *Rue Saint Honoré, *der *ältesten Pariser Straße._
hingegen schrecklich, so ist das sprachwissenschaftlich sehr interessant.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Kennst du Präpositionen, auf die der Nominativ folgt?


Das muss es auch nicht. Nominativappositionen sind ja gerade unabhängig von dem syntaktischen Kontext der NP, auf die sich sich beziehen.


Sowka said:


> Für mich kommt nur die Kongruenz in Betracht.


Es gibt offenbar eine signifikante Zahl von Muttersprachlern, die das so empfinden wie Kajjo und ich, sonst gäbe es wahrscheinlich dieses Beispiel nicht, das wir hier diskutieren. Erklären kann ich das auch nicht, warum wir das so empfinden.

PS: Das Phänomen einer nicht-kongruenten Dativ-Apposition gibt es offenbar seit Anfang des 19. Jahrhunderts. Hier ist ein wissenschaftlicher Artikel, der sich mit dem Phänomen beschäftigt auf ganzen 33 Seiten beschäftigt. Ich habe noch keine Zeit gehabt ihn zu lesen, nur überflogen. Die Form hat sich wohl natürlich entwickelt und wurde seit dem von präskriptiven Grammatikern scharf bekämpft. Vielleicht erklärt das ja, warum die Meinungen zu dem Thema offenbar stark geteilt sind, einige finden die Form natürlich, andere furchtbar aber offenbar ist niemand indifferent.


----------



## Demiurg

JClaudeK said:


> Demiurg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Akkusativ ist korrekt, Nominativ könnte ich auch noch verstehen, aber Dativ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kennst du Präpositionen, auf die der Nominativ folgt? - Ich nicht.
Click to expand...


Ich meinte sowas wie:

_Wir bummelten über die Rue Saint Honoré, (das ist) der älteste Pariser Boulevard*.*_


----------



## elroy

Ich bin kein Muttersprachler, habe aber bei Kasus ein relativ stabiles muttersprachlerähnliches Sprachgefühl und lehne falsche Kasus in der Regel intuitiv ab. In diesem Fall hat mich aber beim ersten Lesen des Satzes nichts gestört und ich schließe mich daher Kajjo und Bernd an. Ich muss sehr genau über den Satz nachdenken, um die Falschheit zu "spüren". Auch wenn ich kein Muttersprachler bin, finde ich (in Übereinstimmung mit Bernd) dass da wohl etwas dran ist. 

Ein sehr interessanter Fall!


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Es gibt offenbar eine signifikante Zahl von Muttersprachlern, die das so empfinden wie Kajjo und ich, sonst gäbe es wahrscheinlich dieses Beispiel nicht, das wir hier diskutieren. Erklären kann ich das auch nicht, warum wir das so empfinden.


Sehr interessant und ich bin froh, dass ich gleich zu Anfang so ehrlich war, mein abweichendes Sprachgefühl zu offenbaren. Da wäre uns womöglich eine spannende Diskussion entgangen... Es ist selten, dass Sprachgefühl und formale Grammatik so stark abweichen.



> Das Phänomen einer nicht-kongruenten Dativ-Apposition gibt es offenbar seit Anfang des 19. Jahrhunderts. Hier ist ein wissenschaftlicher Artikel, der sich mit dem Phänomen auf ganzen 33 Seiten beschäftigt.


Und das Phänomen hat sogar schon einen Namen: nicht-kongruente Dativ-Apposition. Danke!


----------



## perpend

zapzap said:


> Dieser Satz ist mir nicht ganz klar, der Autor des Buches erzählt über eine Reise nach Paris:
> 
> Wir bummelten über die Rue Saint Honoré, der ältesten Pariser Strasse, bestaunten in der Avenue Montaigne die Geschäfte von Thierry Muggler...
> 
> "Der ältesten Pariser Strasse" scheint hier ein Genitiv zu sein und ich weiß nicht warum...Was will der Autor sagen, dass die Rue Saint Honoré eine der ältesten Pariser Strassen ist? Oder was?



Hallo, zapX2  Nur ganz kurz eine Frage---ist der Autor Mutterspachler (und aus welcher Gegend)?

Mir würde der Satz auf Anhieb etwas komisch klingen, und ich würde mich selber auch die gleiche Frage stellen. Fehlt etwas?

Etwas, was vielleicht schon klar ist---es gibt zwei verschiedene Bedeutungen.

1) Wir bummelten über die Rue Saint Honoré, der ältesten Pariser Strasse ... (wie gerade oben (#27) von Kajjo = nicht-kongruente Dativ Apposition)

Hier heisst es, dass diese Strasse wirklich die allerälteste von Paris ist.

2) Wir bummelten über die Rue Saint Honoré, eine der ältesten Pariser Strassen ... (kongruent)

Hier heisst es, dass la Rue Saint Honoré zu den ältesten Strassen der Stadt gehoert.

Also---unterschiedliche Aussagen. bearded hat das Thema schon bei #3 (oben) angeschnitten.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Ich tippe auf die zweite Variante (*eine* der ältesten ...).

Deswegen bin ich auf "Team-Fehler". 

EDIT:

La *rue Saint-Jacques* est probablement la rue la plus ancienne de Paris, son tracé est inchangé depuis au moins le Ier siècle av. J.-C.

Ja, Wikipedia ist nicht gerade die beste Quelle.
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rue_Saint-Jacques_(Paris)


----------



## Dan2

zapzap said:


> Wir bummelten über die Rue Saint Honoré, der ältesten Pariser Strasse





perpend said:


> Ich tippe auf die zweite Variante (*eine* der ältesten ...Strasse*N*).


Mag sein.  Ich weise nur darauf hin, dass das zwei Fehler im selben Satz in einem herausgegebenen Buch voraussetzen würde.
Außerdem stellt der ursprüngliche Satz für drei respektierte Kollegen, dem Kajjo, dem Bernd, und dem elroy, keine Probleme dar...


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> PS: Das Phänomen einer nicht-kongruenten Dativ-Apposition gibt es offenbar seit Anfang des 19. Jahrhunderts. Hier ist ein wissenschaftlicher Artikel, der sich mit dem Phänomen beschäftigt auf ganzen 33 Seiten beschäftigt. Ich habe noch keine Zeit gehabt ihn zu lesen, nur überflogen. Die Form hat sich wohl natürlich entwickelt und wurde seit dem von präskriptiven Grammatikern scharf bekämpft. Vielleicht erklärt das ja, warum die Meinungen zu dem Thema offenbar stark geteilt sind, einige finden die Form natürlich, andere furchtbar aber offenbar ist niemand indifferent.



Ich habe jetzt auch nur die ersten paar Seiten des Artikels gelesen. Aber ich denke, man muss da differenzieren; das Problem ist m.E. nicht die inkongruente Dativ-Apposition an sich. Eine Dativ-Apposition zu einem Genitiv-Attribut finde ich nämlich noch halbwegs akzeptabel:

_Sie ist die Tochter Carl Gustafs, dem König von Schweden._
als Gemisch aus
_Sie ist die Tochter Carl Gustafs, des Königs von Schweden.
Sie ist die Tochter von Carl Gustaf, dem König von Schweden._

Hier gilt wie so oft: der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Feind.  Mich stört offenbar nur die Dativ-Apposition zu einem Akkusativ-Objekt.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> _Der ältesten Pariser Straße : _Wenn es ein Genitiv wäre, fände ich den Satz noch schrecklicher!


Du hast Recht.  Ich - und andere - war(en) anfangs durch die irreführende Bemerkung vom OP (''Hier scheint ''der ältesten Pariser Straße'' ein Genitiv zu sein'') beeinflusst.


----------



## elroy

Demiurg said:


> Mich stört offenbar nur die Dativ-Apposition zu einem Akkusativ-Objekt.


 Das kommt aber in den in der Arbeit untersuchten Sätzen durchaus vor (siehe die Beispiele unter 0.3 und die Gliederung unter 0.5). Sogar Nominativ kommt vor.


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Mich stört offenbar nur die Dativ-Apposition zu einem Akkusativ-Objekt.


Ja, der würde mich (z.B. in _Ich sehe Carl Gustaf, *dem König von Schweden_) auch stören. Hier handelt es sich aber um eine Apposition zu einem präpositionalen Akkusativ und da stört es mich schon wieder nicht.


elroy said:


> Das kommt aber in den in der Arbeit untersuchten Sätzen durchaus vor (siehe die Beispiele unter 0.2 und die Gliederung unter 0.5). Sogar Nominativ kommt vor.


In 0.5 steht übrigens auch, dass es sich vor allem um Akkusative nach Präpositionen handelt. Das deckt sich also mit meinem empfinden.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Ja, das hast du auf jeden Fall recht. Deswegen habe ich in dem ersten Absatz auch so klar Stellung zur Kongruenz bezogen: Lockere Appositionen kongruieren im Kasus. Punkt.
> 
> Nichtsdestotrotz würde mich interessieren, ob es anderen Teilnehmern hier auch so geht, dass der Satz beim ersten Hören flott gesprochen gar nicht so falsch klingt.


Mir geht es genauso. Ich werde vielleicht im Duden nachsehen (Richtiges und gutes Deutsch), wenn ich es nicht vergesse. Vielleicht gibt es eine Regel. Es ist die Frage, ob es eine "einfache" (parallelgestellte) Apposition ist oder eine Art Dativobjekt oder eine Verkürzung eines längeren Satzes. (Bei einer einfachen Apposition könnte man hier das Satzglied, auf dass sie sich bezieht, weglassen, ohne die grammatische Form zu verletzen, deshalb muss sie kongruent sein. Anders bei einem untergeordneten Satz oder Objekt.)


----------



## Gernot Back

Dan2 said:


> Außerdem stellt der ursprüngliche Satz für drei respektierte Kollegen, dem Kajjo, dem Bernd, und dem elroy, keine Probleme dar...


Mich wundert, dass noch keiner dieser drei Kollegen bisher über dieses Stöckchen gesprungen ist, das du ihnen da hinhältst.

Eine nicht-kongruente Apposition kenne ich eigentlich nur, wenn ein Genitiv oder ein präpositionaler Ausdruck mit _von _als Genitiv-Ersatzform beteiligt ist, etwa weil der Genitiv mangels Artikel bzw. Adjektiv ansonsten nicht erkennbar wäre.
vgl.: http://forum.wordreference.com/thre...inisteriums-apposition.2896613/#post-14645043

Obwohl mir aber als Kölner sogar der "kölsche Dativ", also die Umschreibung des Dativs mit der Präposition _für _+ Akkusativ, sehr geläufig ist (_Dat hätt hä für misch jesaht./Das hat er mir gesagt._), würde ich
_*für drei respektierte Kollegen, dem Kajjo, dem Bernd und dem elroy_​als klar markiert, d.h. ungrammatisch und noch nicht einmal umgangssprachlich üblich bezeichnen.

Aus irgendeinem Grund ist das aber bei unserem Beispiel
_Wir bummelten über die Rue Saint Honoré, der ältesten Pariser Strasse,_​anders, das ich zumindest umgangssprachlich akzeptieren würde. Vielleicht hat das damit zu tun, dass es sich bei _über_, anders als bei _für_, um eine Wechselpräposition handelt, auf die, wenn auch mit anderen Bedeutungen, sowohl der Akkusativ als auch der Dativ folgen kann.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Vielleicht hat das damit zu tun, dass es sich bei _über_, anders als bei _für_, *um eine Wechselpräposition handelt*, auf die, wenn auch mit anderen Bedeutungen, sowohl der Akkusativ als auch der Dativ folgen kann.


Bei dem Beispiel 5. aus der zitierten Arbeit, einer auf einen präpositionalen Akkusative folgenden Dativapposition, ist dies nicht der Fall: 
_Ich habe keine Entschuldigung für diese Niederlage, der höchsten seit Mike Smith Manager ist._


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Ja, der würde mich (z.B. in _Ich sehe Carl Gustaf, *dem König von Schweden_) auch stören. Hier handelt es sich aber um eine Apposition zu einem präpositionalen Akkusativ und da stört es mich schon wieder nicht.
> In 0.5 steht übrigens auch, dass es sich vor allem um Akkusative nach Präpositionen handelt. Das deckt sich also mit meinem empfinden.


Auch hier stimmt unser Sprachempfinden überein. Auf das reine Akkusativobjekt kann nicht die inkongruente Dativ-Apposition folgen, auf den präpositionalen Akkusativ dagegen schon. 

Ich denke, wir müssen dieses Phänomen einfach akzeptieren. Wäre schön, wenn es als korrekte Alternative gelten würde...


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe etwas gefunden (Duden Grammatik):
https://books.google.de/books?id=iW-9BQAAQBAJ&pg=PA979&dq=grammatik+deutsch+apposition&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi9kfe1-bzJAhVFPQ8KHW41ASEQ6AEIKDAA#v=onepage&q=grammatik deutsch apposition&f=false


> "In bestimmten Konfigurationen besteht die Tendenz, den Dativ als "Normal"-Kasus zu wählen. [...] Der Dativ gilt in diesen Fällen als nicht korrekt."


In der Quelle sind eine Reihe Beispiele angegeben.

Sie erklärt auch, warum das Sprachgefühl bei einigen nicht "Hilfe" schreit, es stellt eine Sprachentwicklung dar. Ob sie Standard wird, bleibt abzuwarten. Man sollte sie schriftsprachlich nicht verwenden (außer vielleicht zur Darstellung von Umgangssprache).


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Wäre schön, wenn es als korrekte Alternative gelten würde...


Wird noch kommen. Die Grammatiker haben z.B. über hundert Jahre gebraucht, bevor sie die Existenz eines _s_-Plurals im Deutschen auch nur zur Kenntnis genommen haben. Manchmal muss man ihnen einfach etwas Zeit geben.


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> Man sollte sie schriftsprachlich nicht verwenden (außer vielleicht zur Darstellung von Umgangssprache).


 Der Verfasser der Arbeit schreibt (auf Seite 34):

_...meine Beispiele sind nicht der Umgangssprache entnommen. Sie stammen hingegen fast ausschließlich aus der Sprachschicht, die man als Sprache der Publizistik bezeichnet: dazu gehören zunächst Zeitungen und Zeitschriften, dann Gebrauchsliteratur und wissenschaftliche Veröffentlichungen; letztlich auch Rundfunk und Fernsehen als Quellen für »mündliche« Belege. _


----------



## Hutschi

Danke. Das habe ich auch gerade gelesen. Eine gute Quelle. Aber ich weiß nicht, worauf sich die umgangssprachliche Einschätzung bezieht. Gibt es "umgangssprachliche" Publizistik? Oder definiert Publizistik auf Dauer gesehen "Standardsprache"?

"Wir bummelten über die Rue Saint Honoré, der ältesten Pariser Strasse, bestaunten in der Avenue Montaigne die Geschäfte von Thierry Muggler ..." ist in gewissem Sinne auch Publizistik.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Oder definiert Publizistik auf Dauer gesehen "Standardsprache"?


Auf Dauer schon. Die präskriptive Grammatik widersetzt sich solange, bis der Sprachgebrauch nicht mehr zu leugnen ist. So ist ja auch die Tendenz bei "wegen + Gen/Dat".


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Bei dem Beispiel 5. aus der zitierten Arbeit, einer auf einen präpositionalen Akkusative folgenden Dativapposition, ist dies nicht der Fall:
> _Ich habe keine Entschuldigung für diese Niederlage, der höchsten seit Mike Smith Manager ist._


Bei diesem Beispiel würde ich aber noch bestreiten, dass es sich wirklich um ein Appositiv im Dativ handelt; ich sehe darin eher einen Genitiv, genauer gesagt einen _genitivus obiectivus_, den man gut mit der Präposition _für_ umschreiben und damit von einem _genitivus subiectivus_ differenzieren kann. Vergleiche das klassische _amor patris_, _die Liebe *des *Vaters_ als _die Liebe *durch den* Vater_ (genitivus subiectivus) bzw. _die Liebe *für den* Vater_ (genitivus obiectivus).

Entsprechend: _Entschuldigung *der *Niederlage_ als _Entschuldigung *für die* Niederlage_.

Und wie gesagt; mit dem Genitiv sind inkongruente Appositionen im Deutschen ja gang und gäbe, teilweise für deren Grammatikalität sogar erforderlich.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Bei diesem Beispiel würde ich aber noch bestreiten, dass es sich wirklich um ein Appositiv im Dativ handelt; ich sehe darin eher einen Genitiv


Ja Du hast Recht. Ersetzen wir _Niederlage _durch _Verlust_, ergibt sich nach meinem Sprachgefühl folgendes:
_Ich habe keine Entschuldigung für diesen Verlust, den höchsten seit Mike Smith Manager ist.
Ich habe keine Entschuldigung für diesen Verlust, des höchsten seit Mike Smith Manager ist._(  )
_Ich habe keine Entschuldigung für diesen Verlust, dem höchsten seit Mike Smith Manager ist.
_
Es kann also kein Dativ sein. Zumindest liegt ein unterschiedlicher Fall vor. Deine Theorie mit den Wechselpräpositionen klingt interessant: Der durch die Präposition ergänzte Ausdruck ist _destinativ _(da wollen wir hin), die Apposition selbst ist _lokativ _(jetzt sind wir da und wir beschreiben es näher).


----------



## Kajjo

Gernot, kannst du das noch mal erklären? Wieso ist "für diesen Verlust" ein Genitiv? Es ist doch eindeutig ein Akkusativ, egal ob man es in eine Genitiv-Konstruktion umformulieren kann oder nicht. Ich kann Eure Argumentation hier nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Gernot Back

Kajjo said:


> Gernot, kannst du das noch mal erklären? Wieso ist "für diesen Verlust" ein Genitiv? Es ist doch eindeutig ein Akkusativ, egal ob man es in eine Genitiv-Konstruktion umformulieren kann oder nicht. Ich kann Eure Argumentation hier nicht nachvollziehen.


Das präpositionale Attribut _(eine Entschuldigung) für diesen Verlust/für diese Niederlage_ wäre die eindeutige Umschreibung des genitivus obiectivus _(eine Entschuldigung) dieses Verlustes/dieser Niederlage_. Insofern kann die Konstruktion mit _für _als Entsprechung der Konstruktion mit Genitiv interpretiert werden. Wenn man beide Konstruktionen parallel hintereinanderreiht, taugen sie daher auch als Appositive füreinander, und zwar auch unabhängig davon, was _appositive phrase_A und was_ phrase in apposition_P ist.
vgl.: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apposition

_Ich habe keine Entschuldigung für diesen Verlust_P_, der höchsten Niederlage, seit Mike Smith Manager ist_A_._
_Ich habe keine Entschuldigung für diese Niederlage_P_, des höchsten Verlustes, seit Mike Smith Manager ist_A_._


----------



## Kajjo

OK, du meinst, weil der präpositionale Akkusativ äquivalent zu einem Genitivus objectivus ist, kann auch dem Akkusativ eine Apposition im Genitiv folgen. Wobei "der höchsten Niederlage" natürlich sowohl Dativ wie auch Genitiv sein kann, oder?

Nichtsdestotrotz erklärt das nicht, warum in den anderen Fällen der eindeutige Dativ steht. Wir kommen um das Phänomen des nicht-kongruenten Dativs doch nicht herum, oder?


----------



## Gernot Back

Kajjo said:


> Nichtsdestotrotz erklärt das nicht, warum in den anderen Fällen der eindeutige Dativ steht. Wir kommen um das Phänomen des nicht-kongruenten Dativs doch nicht herum, oder?


Ich sehe sie noch nicht, die eindeutigen Dative, auch in der von Bernd verlinkten Arbeit nicht; immer ist da irgendein Genitiv involviert; entweder als _appositive phrase_ oder als _phrase in apposition_ und da ist, wie gesagt, die Inkongruenz mit Dativ oder Nominativ gang und gäbe!


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Ich sehe sie noch nicht, die eindeutigen Dative, auch in der von Bernd verlinkten Arbeit nicht; immer ist da irgendein Genitiv involviert; entweder als _appositive phrase_ oder als _phrase in apposition_ und da ist, wie gesagt, die Inkongruenz mit Dativ oder Nominativ gang und gäbe!


Jetzt verstehe ich Dich gar nicht mehr. Viel eindeutiger geht es doch gar nicht mehr:


Kajjo said:


> Für mich klingen beide Varianten spontan natürlich. Wie ist es bei dir?
> 
> _Wir bummelten über die Rue Saint Honoré, dem ältesten Pariser Boulevard*.*
> Wir bummelten über die Rue Saint Honoré, der ältesten Pariser Straße.
> _
> Klingt für dich beides gleich natürlich? Das wäre dann ja schon mal beruhigend für mein Sprachgefühl.


Einen Genitiv sehe ich hier nirgends.


----------



## zapzap

Es ist schoen, dass mein Post so eine interessante Diskussion herausgebracht hat! Ich moechte nur hinzufuegen, dass der Autor ein Deutscher aus dem Bodensee Gegend ist, der jetzt in der Schweiz lebt. Ich bin dabei, das Buch zu uebersetzen und ich habe sofort bermerkt, dass der Satz nach meinen Kenntnisse der deutschen Grammatik nicht klang. Und noch etwas: das ganze Buch is sehr umgangssprachlich geschrieben...


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Jetzt verstehe ich Dich gar nicht mehr. Viel eindeutiger geht es doch gar nicht mehr:
> 
> Einen Genitiv sehe ich hier nirgends.


Ja, entweder es ist ein Genitiv im Spiel oder eine Wechselpräposition, die beides, sowohl Dativ als auch Akkusativ ermöglicht.


----------



## berndf

Jetzt verstehe ich dich wieder.￼


----------



## Kajjo

Ich glaube nicht, dass es mit Wechselpräpositionen und quasi-Verwechslungen zusammenhängt. Ich halte es für wahrscheinlicher, dass der Dativ sich zu so einer Art Standard-Kasus für bestimmte Appositionen entwickelt hat. 

_Das sollten wir bis Sonntag geschafft haben, dem ersten Vollmondtag / den ersten Vollmondtag.
Wir wanderten lange durch das Tal, dem steilsten, das ich je durchquert habe.
Er kämpfte gegen Harras, diesem üblen Köter von gegenüber._


----------



## berndf

Du meinst also,  dass das Gegenbeispiel


berndf said:


> _Ich habe keine Entschuldigung für diesen Verlust, dem höchsten seit Mike Smith Manager ist._


eine Besonderheit der Präposition _für_ ist und nichts damit zu tun hat, das es keine Wechselpräposition ist.


----------



## perpend

zapzap said:


> Es ist schoen, dass mein Post so eine interessante Diskussion herausgebracht hat! Ich moechte nur hinzufuegen, dass der Autor ein Deutscher aus dem Bodensee Gegend ist, der jetzt in der Schweiz lebt. Ich bin dabei, das Buch zu uebersetzen und ich habe sofort bermerkt, dass der Satz nach meinen Kenntnisse der deutschen Grammatik nicht klang. Und noch etwas: das ganze Buch is sehr umgangssprachlich geschrieben...



Klasse. So ist es: Umgangssprache. 

Und, wissen wollen wir schon, genau wie alt _*cette Rue*_ ist, weil es in dem Text so gesagt wurde.


----------



## Gernot Back

Kajjo said:


> Das sollten wir bis Sonntag geschafft haben, dem ersten Vollmondtag / den ersten Vollmondtag.
> _Wir wanderten lange durch das Tal, dem steilsten, das ich je durchquert habe.
> Er kämpfte gegen Harras, diesem üblen Köter von gegenüber._


Ähm, woher hast du das?


----------



## bearded

Hier noch ein Fall von fehlender Kongruenz bei einer Apposition (aus dem heutigen Teletext der Deutschen Schweiz):

_Ecuadors Aussenministerium hat bestätigt, den Internet-Zugang von Julien Assange, *des Gründers* von Wikileaks, vorübergehend gesperrt zu haben.
_
Kann man das als korrektes/zulässiges Standarddeutsch betrachten? Laut obigen #44-46 anscheinend schon.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded man said:


> Ecuadors Aussenministerium hat bestätigt, den Internet-Zugang von Julien Assange, *des Gründers* von Wikileaks, vorübergehend gesperrt zu haben.


Ich empfinde den Genitiv als falsch. Ich selbst hätte hier immer Dativ verwendet.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich hätte Dativ oder Genitiv verwendet, aber konsistent. In der gegebenen Stilebene hätte ich Dativ vorgezogen, letztlich also wie Kajjo geschrieben.

Ecuadors Aussenministerium hat bestätigt, den Internet-Zugang Julien Assange*s*, *des Gründers* von Wikileaks, vorübergehend gesperrt zu haben.
Ecuadors Aussenministerium hat bestätigt, den Internet-Zugang von Julien Assange, *dem Gründer* von Wikileaks, vorübergehend gesperrt zu haben.

Ich empfinde die gemischte Form ebenfalls als falsch, aber nicht als sehr falsch. Sie stört mich aber etwas, weil die Kongruenz offen bleibt. Umgangssprachlich wäre es für mich akzeptabel.
Es ist eine Art "Pseudokongruenz" vorhanden.

Edit:
Ich habe gerade nachgesehen, den Begriff "Pseudokongruenz" gibt es wirklich schon: Multi Kulti Deutsch .


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> den Begriff "Pseudokongruenz" gibt es wirklich schon


In dem verlinkten Artikel wird dieser Begriff aber offenbar nicht  auf mangelnde Kongruenz von Appositionen angewendet.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Ich habe gerade nachgesehen, den Begriff "Pseudokongruenz" gibt es wirklich schon


Dort wird der Begriff aber auf "Dummdeutsch" angewendet, also auf falsche Grammatik aufgrund simpler Endungsgleichheit. Das hat nichts mit "richtig dekliniert, aber ungewohnt/falsch angewendet" zu tun, sondern mit reinem Unvermögen.


----------



## Hutschi

Diese Analogie hatte ich gemeint, falsche Grammatik durch Vereinfachung.
In unserem Fall ist es eine Pseudokongruenz, weil beide Formen Besitz (von Eigenschaften) anzeigen, aber auf unterschiedliche grammatische Weise.

Wäre es "den ältesten Straße", wäre die Kongruenz völlig weg, auch die Pseudokongruenz, die eventuell durch zu starke Verallgemeinerung entsteht, aber zumindest in Umgangssprache auftritt.


----------

